# Parental order



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

I've not been about for a very long time.
Since last posting I met a wonderful woman who offered to be a surrogate for us. We became parents through surrogacy in May this year and we have just completed all our paperwork and interview for the courts. We are due to go this month and our cafcas reporter called us today to say that he is going to recommend that we are granted the parental order. Being a mummy is the best thing in the world. I fall in love with my daughter afresh every day. She is the most beautiful little girl who takes after her daddy. We really do feel complete as a family. 
Good luck to everyone out there on their journey's at whatever stage your at. 
Hold on to your dreams as they really can come true xxx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hear hear.  And how lucky is your daughter to have parents who wanted and cherish her so very much?
Many congratulations, Happilymatched.


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi


I just wanted to add my congratulations too.


Such lovely news!


Louisa


----------

